# Empire Of the River God IC



## Ghostknight (Jun 29, 2004)

> Turning and turning in the widening gyre
> The falcon cannot hear the falconer;
> Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold;
> Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world,
> ...



*Prelude*​The monastery is quiet.  Outside the gongs ring and the sounds of people returning into the halls can be heard.  Feet shuffle as weary acolytes bend and wash hands and feet, removing the dust of the fields and cleaning new found callouses.  Those who have passed their acolyte days contemplate the bare room, before sinking down on their haunches to bow in the direction of the ancestral statues and take their places, around the low tables.  Acolytes enter and try to copy the smooth movements of their elders, but few manage.

The gong is struck again and bowls of food are brought out by servers clad in simple brown robes.  Quickly they are passed down the rows and exh keeps but one bowl.  The monks eat and then rise- filing out into the courtyard, lined up from the most senior to the most junior, they slowly, in unison, perform the nightly final form, bidding the setting sun goodbye.

From a window above the Abbot watches.  Sitting with him is a man, clad in a black silk kamono with a red sash.  In his hand he holds a single straw made of gold.  But the gold can be seen to be tarnishing.  Silently the man bows, his head parallel to the ground as he silently offers the golden straw to the abbot.

Just as silently the abbot reaches out and takes the straw.  He examines it, knowing why it has been brought but never the less doing it to show his appreciation to the man.  With a sigh he reaches down and places it in a vase on his desk, along with 13 other such straws.  His composure breaks, and he sobs.  The man before him remaining bowed, not wanting to embarass the abbot by letting him be seen crying.  When the abbot once again regains control, the man straightens, turns and leaves- the sound of his horse leaving, even as night falls being heard.

*A month later*​
The auguries do not make sense.  A group of Shugenja, Monks and Hamans stand huddled around the golden straws from the Abbots desk.  Six straws have changed- they reflct within their depths people from across the Empire, but seven remain unchanged.  All thirteen are meant to change, that there are only six worthy champions seems disturbing.

Silently the six are gathered and given to a servant

"You know where each of these goes- make sure they get to their intended recipients."

The servant bows his head, goes downstairs and silently hands the straws, one each to the riders.  Each mounts and rides, spreading out asthey leave the monastery.  Inside, thos gathered look at the pieces of parchment on which the straw lay, and contemplate those to whom they are being taken. 

*Togashi Shokai*​
The sun burns as you gothrough your daily exercises, striving to find that elusive factor that the master tattooer reffered to.  Each movement precise, a search for perfection.  Your foot landing, followed by the smooth flow of hands, body, mind.

Your moving neditation is disturbed.  A young boy, one of the children of the peasant village down below is running, arms waving and shouting out.  Calmly you stand, your head beaded with sweat and wait for the child to arrive.

"Holy one, you must come, there is a messenger below.  He says he must see you.  Everyone is watching him.  And Holy one, he is riding a horse and wearing only black!"

Even as the child finishes speaking it is evident that the messenger did not wait.  A black clad man, red sash at his waist comes up to you, bows his head briefly and stretches his hand out.  Clutched in it is a single, tarnished, golden straw.

*Sakura Asano*​The guest house on the Hitena family estate seems small.  There are definitely better equipped and larger guest quarters, surely they must be making some kind of point?  Probably just showing the esteem they hold her clan in,  As members of the Lion they have been scrupulously polite, but nothing more.

Your maid, Chisa, is busy coming out your hair, before piling it and readying it for the day.  Yousit contemplating the smoothly laid out garden in front of you, concentric circles of stones blending into straight lines which flow along a small stream which remains slow until forced around a single large stone.  

As you sit contemplating the garden, with the maid combing your hair, you see your personal cokk coming down the path, crossing the bridge over the stream.  He is bent low, a tray of savories held in his hands as he leads a black clad man towards you.

"Mistress, a messenger as arrived and has begged audience with you.  I have brought some food for you, as he has had a long journey."

Staying bowed, he pulls a small table over and places the tray of food upon it.  Whereon he bows again, goes to the far end of the porch and sits on his haunches.

The messenger bows, his head remaining bent as he puts his hand out, a single, tarnished golden straw within it.

*Mirumoto Zoriko*​
The delegates from Phoenix have been talking for an inordinate amount of time.  Seated with the women in the court, the Daimyo addresses the ambassador form the Phoenix.  As they talk one of the houshold guard comes and whispers in his ears.  He stands and addresses the anbassador

"Surely when the time is right we wil exchange knowledge.  For now I will discuss with the monastery of they are prepared to establish a monastery in your lands.  I am sure that he will be able to find some acolytes willing to shoulder such responsibility."

The ambassador bows as the interview is concluded- he not having got what he wanted, a full monastery of the legendary Dragin monks in Phoenix lands.  As your Daimyo exists he nods to you, indicating you should follow.

In his private study he sits.  

"Come Zoriko.  Attend me.  There is a messenger here that comes for you."

He rings a bell and one of the guard shows the messenger in.  Clearly he has been bathed and fed since he arrived, his skin still red from the boiling waters of the baths.  Bowing to the Daimyo, his head almost touching the ground he straightens only slightly as he turns to you.  Remaining bent he removes a small tube from his belt, removes a single tarnished golden straw from it, and presents it to you. 

*Tamejiro Iegara*​
News on the barabarian frontier is rarely good.  So when the cloud of dust being kicked up in the distance is seen the gongs are beaten.  Quickly the guards move to their assigned positions and peasants in the field look up, only to return to their work when they see that clearly it is no army on the way.

You are roused from a planning session.  The noble members of the household have been discussing what actions to take in relation to the renewed activity coming from the barabarians.  Clearly something will need to be done soon, but first intelligence will need to be gathered.  As the great General says, "Choose the field of the battle".

The striking of the gong rouses the session and the junior members of the household file out, to see the arrival of a man on a horse, clad in black woth a red sash.  He stands straight as he confronts the household guards.

"I have a message for Tamejiro Iegara.  Where may I find him?"

"What message would that be?  One cannot merely enter out lands and demand audience with the family!"  Clearly the guard captain in not impressed with the lack of manners shown by this stranger.

The man looks at the Captain, looks over those gathered there, his look stopping on you.  You are certain you have never met, yet clearly he knows you.  Bowing in your direction he holds out his hand.

"My Lord Tamejiro, please take this, it is of utmost importance that it go to you alone."

The guard captian in the meanwhile is clearly growing even more agitated at being ignored.

*Kuni Akata *​
"Enter"

You enter into the study of Kuni Yasushi.  A cousin and senior member at the monastery.  Unlike you he has followed the path of the Water shukenga but you still often get together to discuss matters relating to the clan and the monastery.  Often these are related, and lately the discussions have turned more and more to the Shadowlands which lie beyond the walls of the monastery.

"You know Akata, the taint is growing.  More and more we find ourselves fighting those who chase after it.  The ranks of the witch hunters need swelling and I believe that i will join them shortly."  

Quietly he moves over to a small cabinet and removes from it a bottle of his best saki and two small, delicate glasses, made to resemble entertwined crabs.  Coming back he pours a glass of saki for each of you before quickly drinking his down.  He waits for you to do the same, quickly refilling the glasses.

As he lifts his glass to his lips again there is a knocking at the door and one of his servants stands there, kneeling on the floor, and keeping his head down as the door is opened.

"My pardon lords, but there is a messenger downstairs looking for Lord Akata Kuni.  He is most insistent and says it is a matter of utmost urgency."  

He stays on the ground, head lowered, until Yasushi dismisses him.

"Another time then Lord Akata.  I suppose you should go and see this messenger."

As you descend into the monastery entry area you see the messenger, a man dressed in lack woth red sash.  On seeing you he hurries over, bows and hold out his hand, within it a single, tarnished golden straw.

ooc:  If anyone feels that I have treated their character incorrectly above, please let me know and it will be corrected.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 29, 2004)

*Sakura Asano of the Scorpion Clan*

Sakura gazes at the straw held out by the messenger, no emotion crossing her features. She reaches out and gently takes the straw from him, and examines it momentarily. _A tarnished straw? What I am to do with this?..._ She glances sharply at the messenger, then gestures gracefully to him. 

"Please seat yourself and eat. Tell me, from whence have you come?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2004)

*Zokiro looks to her lord for a moment, then reaches out a takes the tarnished golden straw.*

"I would ask, sir messenger, the meaning of this straw if you know it," she inquires, her small calloused hand closing around the straw, a hand that clearing showed she was more than a courtier.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 29, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> *Tamejiro Iegara*​
> News on the barabarian frontier is rarely good.  So when the cloud of dust being kicked up in the distance is seen the gongs are beaten.  Quickly the guards move to their assigned positions and peasants in the field look up, only to return to their work when they see that clearly it is no army on the way.
> 
> You are roused from a planning session.  The noble members of the household have been discussing what actions to take in relation to the renewed activity coming from the barabarians.  Clearly something will need to be done soon, but first intelligence will need to be gathered.  As the great General says, "Choose the field of the battle".
> ...




Iegara accepts the straw wordlessly, examining it for several minutes.  "This is the sum of the message?  From whom does it come?"


----------



## Someone (Jun 29, 2004)

*Togashi Shokai, Monk*

Shokai bows and takes the straw from the messenger´s hand. "Strange is the message. Or are there words that come with the golden straw?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 30, 2004)

*Amanu*​
The tribe is dancing around the great fire.  Songs are being sung, much food eaten and even more drunk.  As the night goes on partners are pairing off, bounding into the trees outside of the circle of light formed by the bonfire.

In the centre, led by Sitha, the great shaman of the tribes, the tribal shamans dance, circled by their apprentices, who in turn are circled by the adults.  AMongsth this almost order weave the children and adolescents, dancing and twirling, adding their own unique blend into the tribal dance.  For the forest has provided, The kami of the great forest have sent the wild ox through and the tribes will eat well in the coming months.

But slwoly a disruptive presence is felt.  Through the dark a horse can be heard.  As it arrives in the clearing the tribe falls silent, the dancing continuing until the Great Shaman Sitha faces the rider, a human clad in black.

Welcome Human.  What do you want with us?  You are far from your lands and riding at night through the forest at night is not recommended.

Dismounting, the human bows to the Great Shaman.

I seek Amanu.  I know he is here and have something to give to him.

His eyes rake through the darkness, and seeing Amanu in the light of the bonfire he bows, and holds out his hand.  In it something glints, it appears to be a straw, but one made of old and tarnished gold.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 30, 2004)

*Kuni Akata, Shugenja*

Akata bows his head slightly to the messenger and accepts the straw. He looks it over very closely for a moment, looking to see if there is any writing or anything on it. He will ask the messenger with a slightly raised eye-brow "*This is all? I apologies if I seem confused but it is a rather strange gift or message that you have presented me with*"


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 30, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> *Amanu*​
> The tribe is dancing around the great fire.  Songs are being sung, much food eaten and even more drunk.  As the night goes on partners are pairing off, bounding into the trees outside of the circle of light formed by the bonfire.
> 
> In the centre, led by Sitha, the great shaman of the tribes, the tribal shamans dance, circled by their apprentices, who in turn are circled by the adults.  AMongsth this almost order weave the children and adolescents, dancing and twirling, adding their own unique blend into the tribal dance.  For the forest has provided, The kami of the great forest have sent the wild ox through and the tribes will eat well in the coming months.
> ...




Amanu takes the straw with curiosity.  You ride through darkness and danger to give me this?  It must have meaning that is as yet unclear.  Can you provide more information?  ~Strange indeed are the ways, of humans.  But so interesting, I wonder what became of that monk?~


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 1, 2004)

*All​ * 

You take the straw- the tarnished metal feeling cold in your hands.  Uou can feel the imperfections where the metal has begun to rot away.

As you hold it, an image comes to mind.  An old man sits alone, from his head radiates beams of light- each shooting out, creating a net.  As the picture flows out you can see the net, encircling the shadow lands.  And along the strands you can see spiders, scorpions, centipedes and worse, gnawing at the strands, trying to break the net.

The old man looks at you- hs eyes boring into you, imploring.

"Help me, I will not live long and the ONE must be found.  Already the strands break and not all my heroes can be found.

With that, the picture fades.

You see the messenger in front of you- looking at you with the eyes of the old man. 

There is an old charge - many cycles ago the clans agreed to protect the Empire.  Into their hands was given the charge to never allow the Shadow into the jearts of men.  The temples and monasteries have always formed part of this sacred trust.  The Hengeyokai, Vannara and Korobokurru have always been part of the great cycle of the Kami.  

Now you are all called on to fulfill the needs of the sacred trust.  Prepare yourselves- in three days time I will return.  Come with me on my return  it is th eonly hope of the Empire that those chosen by the Guardian answer his call- for you are the ones that together will find the ONE.

With that the messenger collapses, and slowly fades from sight- his horse, clothing and belongings remaining where they were.
*
Interlude​ * 

Around the table, six pieces of parchment bear the face sof the Guardians chosen.

Wil six be enough?  Why can not all 13 heroes be found? We do not have all clans and races- will they be succesful?

Those gathered pick up the ivory sticks, toss them into the air, waiting for them to fall and show the future.  But the unexpected happens, all sticks land, but stand vertically, impossbly held in a position that is as unnatural for them as it to those observing.  A slight laughter can be heard fading into the distance.

So, we are not to know.  Let the Celestial Court decide our fate.  The fate of the empire resides with those chosen by the Guardian and we shall not falter.  Prepare for their arrival.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2004)

*Zokiro blinks in amazement as the vision fades from her mind, and start as the messenger disappears.  She turns to her lord and gives a deep bow.*

"Daimyo, I saw a terrible vision of an ancient man who is holding a net of power around the Shadowlands, to prevent them from corrupting the land.  It is slowly fading and weakening as the powers of shadow attempt to devour it.  The messenger, I believe, was the spirit of the guardian.  I humbly ask to be given permission to persue this quest for the honor of the Dragon clan," Zokiro says, holding her bow as perfectly as she can.  Such quests are often dangerous, and her life belongs to her lord.  Only he can give or deny permission for such a thing.


----------



## Someone (Jul 1, 2004)

*Togashi Shokai, monk 7*

Shokai still meditates on the vision and the message, surrounded by the astonished villagers, when the child asks: 

"What are you going to do, holy one?"

To wich Shokai replies with a smile: 

"I´ll look at water for advice. I´ll be a glacier, then a river"

Then he sits down, legs crossed... and waits.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 1, 2004)

Iegara turns and goes swiftly to his uncle, the daimyo.  "Lord, great peril comes, and I am called to answer it.  In three days time, the messenger of this Guardian will return.  To go with him is my duty, and so I must ask that I be released from my duties here."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 1, 2004)

Amanu, bows to the elder shaman.  "It appears the spirits have need of me.  I recieved a vision that says he will return in three days time.  At  which time, I and the other chosen must be ready to fight the shadow."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2004)

*Kuni Akata, Shugenja*

Akata bows deeply to the messenger and says "*I will await your return and will be ready*" he then heads back to his room to pack and plan out the next few days... he is going to be busy


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 2, 2004)

Sakura closes her eyes for a moment to regain her calm. Then she opens them to contemplate the garden. To her maid Chisa: "Please finish my hair." Without moving her head, she commands Haru, her cook/kago-man, to see to the messenger’s horse and belongings.

Once her hair is finished, Sakura will don her mask, a tasteful object of reds and black, gracefully rise and exit her quarters. Before she leaves the room, she will slip the golden straw into her kimono sleeve.

She will request an audience with her host, and once she sees him bow just the precise amount required by custom. “Honored Host, I must depart in three days, as bid by a messenger who imparted to me a vision. This humble guest thanks you for your hospitality.”


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 2, 2004)

*Zokiro*​
The Daimyo sits at his desk.  Leaning forward he takes the straw, stares at it, and returns it to you.  He stands and goes to a cabinet.  Opening it, you hear him saying soemthing you can't quite catch as he does, he removes a large laquered box, decorated with scenes from the history of the Dragon clan.  He opens it and removes from within a single scroll and a banner.

"Zoriko, you will bear this banner on your travels.  Onto the scroll will be written your name.  For many years ago the Dragon were told this day would come.  Go prepare yourself, for your conduct will affect our standing within the Empire."

*Shokai*​
"Shokai, you have seen the messenger?"

The voice behind you is that of the master Tattooer.

"Undoubtedly, he has been and you have been shown the peril of the world.  Many moons ago this was foretold.  We did not know it would be you, but perhaps this is the fate that will be written into your flesh.

When the messenger returns, you are expected to go with him.  We do not know why you were chosen, for there are many more knowledgable and trained than you that would have desired this honor.  Go and do what must be done.  Remember, the stone in the water is worn down, but the leaf floats."

Behind you you hear something being placed on the ground followed by receding footsteps.

*Iegara*​
Your uncle turns, consternation on his face.

"Why now? The time is not right, but our family has known that the day would come when one would be summoned to save the Empire. Come"

Turning he goes and enters the house, heading for the room in which no one but he ever enters.  Pausing at the door, he removes a medallion from beneath the many layers of his clothing.  He whispers something as he touches forehead with it, before opening the doors and entering, gesturing for you to follow.

"In three days time you will leave here Iegara, and to where you will go, none know.  Take this, it will remind you of your duty to the Empire."

He removes from a cupboard a masterfully worked dagger, the hilt worked into the crest of the Empire.  He places it into your hand before ushering you out the room.

*Amanu*​
The Great Shaman turns to you.

"You have been chosen for a great task.  There is a legend that says the Shadow is contained by one man.  It is said that when that man is ready to die he will summon the thirteen eroes who will find the One to replace him, to keep the Shadow forever imprisoned."

"So, let us sing and dance in your honor.  Tomorrow is time enough for the serious business of you readying for your journey!"

*Akata*​
The knock on your door is Yasushi.  Sliding the door open he enters.

"I was intrigued by our guest - especially his dissapearing trick there at the end.  His horse is in the stables and is really a most remarkable beast!

But I went to the Master of the records and asked for his assistance.  It appears that this is not that unexpected. A long time in coming though.  It seems that many years ago the Masters here were told that one of us would be summoned to serve the Empire in a manner unknown at that time.  It appears that the person is you.'

Looking at you he withdraws a gold straw, similar to the one you bear.  It also appears that this is not the first time such a summons has been recieved, although the last time was centuries ago and the one summonsed never returned.  Take care cousin, it seems that we are living in intersting times."


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 2, 2004)

*Zokiro*​
The Daimyo sits at his desk.  Leaning forward he takes the straw, stares at it, and returns it to you.  He stands and goes to a cabinet.  Opening it, you hear him saying soemthing you can't quite catch as he does, he removes a large laquered box, decorated with scenes from the history of the Dragon clan.  He opens it and removes from within a single scroll and a banner.

"Zoriko, you will bear this banner on your travels.  Onto the scroll will be written your name.  For many years ago the Dragon were told this day would come.  Go prepare yourself, for your conduct will affect our standing within the Empire."

*Shokai*​
"Shokai, you have seen the messenger?"

The voice behind you is that of the master Tattooer.

"Undoubtedly, he has been and you have been shown the peril of the world.  Many moons ago this was foretold.  We did not know it would be you, but perhaps this is the fate that will be written into your flesh.

When the messenger returns, you are expected to go with him.  We do not know why you were chosen, for there are many more knowledgable and trained than you that would have desired this honor.  Go and do what must be done.  Remember, the stone in the water is worn down, but the leaf floats."

Behind you you hear something being placed on the ground followed by receding footsteps.

*Iegara*​
Your uncle turns, consternation on his face.

"Why now? The time is not right, but our family has known that the day would come when one would be summoned to save the Empire. Come"

Turning he goes and enters the house, heading for the room in which no one but he ever enters.  Pausing at the door, he removes a medallion from beneath the many layers of his clothing.  He whispers something as he touches forehead with it, before opening the doors and entering, gesturing for you to follow.

"In three days time you will leave here Iegara, and to where you will go, none know.  Take this, it will remind you of your duty to the Empire."

He removes from a cupboard a masterfully worked dagger, the hilt worked into the crest of the Empire.  He places it into your hand before ushering you out the room.

*Amanu*​
The Great Shaman turns to you.

"You have been chosen for a great task.  There is a legend that says the Shadow is contained by one man.  It is said that when that man is ready to die he will summon the thirteen eroes who will find the One to replace him, to keep the Shadow forever imprisoned."

"So, let us sing and dance in your honor.  Tomorrow is time enough for the serious business of you readying for your journey!"

*Akata*​
The knock on your door is Yasushi.  Sliding the door open he enters.

"I was intrigued by our guest - especially his dissapearing trick there at the end.  His horse is in the stables and is really a most remarkable beast!

But I went to the Master of the records and asked for his assistance.  It appears that this is not that unexpected. A long time in coming though.  It seems that many years ago the Masters here were told that one of us would be summoned to serve the Empire in a manner unknown at that time.  It appears that the person is you.'

Looking at you he withdraws a gold straw, similar to the one you bear.  It also appears that this is not the first time such a summons has been recieved, although the last time was centuries ago and the one summonsed never returned.  Take care cousin, it seems that we are living in intersting times."

*Sakura*​
Hitena Gora is a small man.  He meticulously returns your bow, releasing just a little too early to be polite, but long enough that no complaint may be offered.

"We ar ehonored to have had our cousin staying with us.  Please enjoy our hospitality for the remainder of your stay."

Clapping he summons a servant. 

"Please ensure that our guest is provided with her needs and any assistance she may need in preparing for her departure."

Turning back to you, he once again addresses you

"I am afraid there is urgent business on the estate needing my attention, please excuse me."

Smiling he turns and leaves.

As he leaves, the priest from the nearby shrine arrives.  His cheeks are flushed and he is perspiring freely.

Bowing he addresses you with his head down.

"Milady, I am delighted that you have not yet left.  I came as soon as I had heard.  Milady, whatever has been said to you, please know that this is a summons from none other than the Celestial court.  I beg you to follow the messenger when he returns."

Kneeling down he touches his head to the floor in front of you.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 2, 2004)

Sakura's eyes narrow slightly at the concealed insult, but cannot offer complaint as to his hospitality. She bows her head politely as he leaves.

She turns and notices the priest. "I had intended on speaking with the messenger, at the very least," she addresses him. "Tell me, what do you know of the matter? I would like an education on the subject. Join me." She regally sweeps out of the room back to her quarters. She doesn't look back to check if the priest or servant are following, as it does not even cross her mind that they would refuse.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> *Zokiro*​
> The Daimyo sits at his desk.  Leaning forward he takes the straw, stares at it, and returns it to you.  He stands and goes to a cabinet.  Opening it, you hear him saying soemthing you can't quite catch as he does, he removes a large laquered box, decorated with scenes from the history of the Dragon clan.  He opens it and removes from within a single scroll and a banner.
> 
> "Zokiro, you will bear this banner on your travels.  Onto the scroll will be written your name.  For many years ago the Dragon were told this day would come.  Go prepare yourself, for your conduct will affect our standing within the Empire."



  *Zokiro takes the banner and bows deeply to her lord, then exits the room once he gives permission.*

*Going back to her quarters, she summons Miko, her maid.*

"Prepare for a long journey.  I want Joukai's tack brushed and ready, my armor prepared, and pack everything else.  Get Bunto to select a pair of mules for both of you and make ready your own gear.  We leave in three days," Zokiro says as Miko helps her out of her court garb and make-up.  The banner she places in her desk for safekeeping.  

*She puts on practice clothes and takes her swords to the practice grounds out back.  The day's activities have left her a bit uncertain, and she sought to balance herself in a dance of steel.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 2, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> .
> 
> *Amanu*​
> The Great Shaman turns to you.
> ...





Amanu dives into the enjoyment of the dance, capering about with first the shamen and then the children.  For he knows this may be his last celebration, there was no promise of a safe return by the spririt.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 2, 2004)

*Kuni Akata, Shugenja*

Akata bows to Yasushi and says "*I thank you for the information cousin... yes this are... interesting times*"


----------



## Someone (Jul 3, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> *Shokai*​
> "Shokai, you have seen the messenger?"
> 
> The voice behind you is that of the master Tattooer.
> ...




The revelation... and his connection to the man that keeps the shadows at bay. 

_Why did they choose me? Am I the descendant of an ancient hero? Where am I going?

No. Reasoning won´t show me the way, it will only show me many ways. The master is right: I must flow like a leaf, not fight like a fish._

Shokai then turns and examines what´s behind him.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 3, 2004)

Iegara goes to the stables, and informs the head groom that in three days' time, he will require the swiftest horse the family owns.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 5, 2004)

*Sakura*​
The days pass and you ponder the information given tp you by the priest.

_Centuries ago a guardian was stationed at the juncure between the Shadow and the Empire.  His role is to maintian the net that stops the Shadow from spreading.  It is foretold that when the Guardian nears death he will summon to him those that would be his Champions, none know how he chooses, merely that the Champions must respond or doom will come to the world, the Shadow released and overwhelming the Empire and the rest of the world.

You have been chosen, and I beg you to go and help us all- for it is only the Guardian's chamions that can suceed in his task, regardless of the power and might of others that would volunteer to take their place._ 

Three days.  The time passes and the messenger returns...

*Zokiro*​
The days pass.  Around the palace servants go, court is held and soldiers are drilled and practiced.  The Daimyo has excused you from all duties, expecting you to ready yourself for the return of the messenger.

You do so, the stables ensuring Joukai is as presentable as if he were preparing for a parade in front of the Emperor.  Miko carefully prepares your travel garments and ensures the banner is clean and presentable, as befits a token of the clan from the Daimyo himself.  In that time the houshold priest comes to you.

Bowing Hidioshi greets you

"Sakura, you will bring greet honor to the clan.  ou go to do the bidding of the Guardian of Reality, a representative of the great Celestial Court.  Much hidden knowledge flows from his place and none of our clan have ever been there.  Let us know what you find, for surely such a place must contain much knowledge we can use."

Nothing else happens, until the return of the messenger...

*Amanu*​
The great celebration finishes.  Life returns to normal and you begin preparing for the return of the messenger.  Side long glances get levelled at you, many of the tribe wondering why you go to do the bidding of the human.  

The night before the expected return of the messenger the fires are lit, the drums beaten and Sitha sings.  She sings a song of the Shadow, of how it is kept contained and imprisoned by one man.  By one servant of nature that gives of himself to stop the invasion of the unnatural, how his own spirit is used to feed the kami that stop the shadow.  She sings how when this Guardian is no longer able to maintian his vigil, he summons to him those that he wishes to be his Champion.  She sings that this is now happening and that the summonsed one is no other than Amanu, shaman and tribal member.  She sings that in the morning when he leaves, the tribe will fast for three days, foregoing their own natures in orderthat their kami may strengthen Amanu on his journey, just as Amanu must go to strengthen the kami of the Guardian.

After the story the tribe is silent.  The each walks past you, touching you, whicpering words of support and going to their homes.  No more do they wonder and much food and not a few travel goods are laid outside your door, to ensure that your going will be eased.

In the morning, the messenger returns...

*Akata*​
The monastery remains busy and the mundane life continues.  yasushi spends mre time researching, trying to find the origins of the brief legends he has found.  But no further light is shed, until the arrival of a travelling mystic, his feet bare, who approaches you during the mid day meal.

"Holy one.  I see that you have been summonsed by the one who guards us all.  Your aura burns with the thread that leads to him, even as other threads have been snapped and cannot be made anew.  Go to the Guardian Holy One, he is the protector of all.  Remember Holy one, the Shadow is as strong as the absence of the light, but with no light, the Shadow itself is defeated."

He turns and leaves, speaking no further, merely exiting the monastery and walking out into the mid day heat.

Two days later the messenger returns...

*Shokai*​
While waiting for the return of the messenger, your master and the Tattoo master spend a lot of time with you, talking and discussing the Shadow and the Guardian.  You do not learn much that is new about the Shadow, but you learn of the Guardian, he who sits at the center of the web that maintians the Empire on the border of the Shadow.

You als realise that both your Master and the Tattoo Master would gladly take on this quest but dare not as they are not the ones summonsed.  The night before you leave your Master comes to you.

"Shokai, know you go with my blessing and that of all within the order.  You go to do something that will be legendary, though perhaps no one will ever hear of it.  Let it come within you.  Let it shape you.  Learn from all, for who knows what it is that the Guardian will need of you?"

In the morning, as the sun rises, the messenger returns...

*Iegara*​
The three days are eventful.  Knowing you will be gone soon, you are dragged into every meeting, into every practice session and into drinking parlor.  It seems that there is no secret of your coming departure, the enigmatic messenger had been seen by too many.  But what is not expected is the sudden silence from the monk at the ancestral shrine.  Normally he is everywhere, recently he has been absent and seems to have dissapeared.

Tewo days after the messenger has been, he reppears, dishevelled, eyes black from lack of sleep, clothing torn and ripped.  Initially he is delirious,  one word only coming out, your name.  Eventually you go to his bedside, his eyes focus on you and his voice grows strong

_In the dark dissent grows
In the light hope dies
In the Shadow hope grows

Go to where the spirits play
Go to where the spirits die
Go to where the spirits cry _ 

He then closes his eyes and dies.  None can see any discernable reason for his death, but the house is preparing for his funeral when the messenger reappears...

*All*​
The messenger appears, fading back into existence much as he faded out.

Bowing he extends his hands.  

"Are you ready to come with me?  If so, take me to where we shall leave and I will take you to where you should be."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 5, 2004)

Amanu gives thanks and benediction to each of the villagers as they pass.  When the ceremony is over, he approaches the great shaman, and asks "Is there any further enlightenment, you can give me in this great one?"  

When he is through with his meeting, he returns to his tree, to rest for the journey ahead.  He rises early to greet the messenger the next morn.


----------



## Someone (Jul 5, 2004)

*Togashi Shokai, non-tatooed monk.*



			
				Ghostknight said:
			
		

> "Shokai, know you go with my blessing and that of all within the order.  You go to do something that will be legendary, though perhaps no one will ever hear of it.  Let it come within you.  Let it shape you.  Learn from all, for who knows what it is that the Guardian will need of you?"




Shokai replies humbly: "I´ll live it as I learned within these walls, from those wiser than I: accepting life as it comes without questioning it."



> The messenger appears, fading back into existence much as he faded out.
> 
> Bowing he extends his hands.
> 
> "Are you ready to come with me?  If so, take me to where we shall leave and I will take you to where you should be."




Shokai stands up and bows too. "Yes, as always" replies.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

> The days pass. Around the palace servants go, court is held and soldiers are drilled and practiced. The Daimyo has excused you from all duties, expecting you to ready yourself for the return of the messenger.
> 
> You do so, the stables ensuring Joukai is as presentable as if he were preparing for a parade in front of the Emperor. Miko carefully prepares your travel garments and ensures the banner is clean and presentable, as befits a token of the clan from the Daimyo himself. In that time the houshold priest comes to you.
> 
> ...



  "I thank you Enlightened one.  I will remember what I see, and tell all that I can to the clan when I return."



> The messenger appears, fading back into existence much as he faded out.
> 
> Bowing he extends his hands.
> 
> "Are you ready to come with me? If so, take me to where we shall leave and I will take you to where you should be."



  "I am ready," she says.  Zokiro looks far different now than she did when she was at court.  Laced into her armor, her daisho at her side, and her heaven lotus phoenix tail in her hand, and perched atop her storm-gray warhorse, she presents a proper (if small) picture of a Dragon samurai.  

*Bunto and Miko follow on their mules as Zokiro leads them to the lands outside of the palace.*

"I am ready."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 5, 2004)

Iegara leads the messenger to the stables, where the horse is already saddled and outfitted for a long journey.  "I am ready.  Lead me."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 6, 2004)

Sakura made sure to arrange have the messenger's horse and belonging readied for him. When he appears, she is relaxing, fully dressed and attired for travel.

She rises and leads him to where his mount is ready and where her belongings are readied. She steps into the _kago_ and it is lifted onto the shoulders of her _kago_-men.

"Lead me, then, to the destiny the spirits have foretold."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 7, 2004)

*Kuni Akata, Shugenja*



			
				Ghostknight said:
			
		

> *Akata*​
> The monastery remains busy and the mundane life continues.  yasushi spends mre time researching, trying to find the origins of the brief legends he has found.  But no further light is shed, until the arrival of a travelling mystic, his feet bare, who approaches you during the mid day meal.
> 
> "Holy one.  I see that you have been summonsed by the one who guards us all.  Your aura burns with the thread that leads to him, even as other threads have been snapped and cannot be made anew.  Go to the Guardian Holy One, he is the protector of all.  Remember Holy one, the Shadow is as strong as the absence of the light, but with no light, the Shadow itself is defeated."
> ...





Without hesitation, Akata takes the messengers hand saying "*I am ready*"


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 8, 2004)

*All*​
You go out with the messenger, to folow him to where ever he may lead.  He mounts and waits for you to mount/walk behind/enter your palanquin as the case may be.  Once you are ready he sets off, you following him.

But the world around you does not seem to follow the pace set.  The hooves of the messenger's horse not striking the ground, the world racing past in a blur.  It is but a matter of moments before the world slows down, and you find yourself in a mountainous area, following the messenger through the gates of a great monastery.  Even as you enter through the wide gates, so other messengers, leading others enter alongside you, the gates seemingly wide enough for all to travel through side by side, yet looking backthe gate seems but an ordinary one, only large enough to let through a single man at a time, it does not even look wide enough for a horse to pass through, let alone six, with space between them!

The messengers travel into a courtyard, stopping in a line.  Slowly each dismounts, turns to face you, bows, and dissapears like they did before.  A whisper of wind seems to carry the voice of the old man to you _Thank you_ together with the slight smell of burning incense.

Descending down into the courtyard is a group of men, each dressed as the abbot of a monastery, seemingly from all across the Empire and beyond.  They stop and bow.

"Chosen ones, please come with us.  We have much to discuss and time is running out."

The speaker is different to the others, young, yet exuding an aura of authority that is undeniable and it is obvious that the others here defer to him, all listening to him respectfully, none looking at him directly.  He turns and enters the monastery, the older abbots forming two lines, a path leading into the temple between them.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 8, 2004)

*Zokiro dismounts as Bunto comes up to take the reins of Joukai.  Miko takes her place beside her master as they begin to follow the speaker through the lines of abbots.*

_This is something of dire import indeed..._

*Zokiro presents a rather curious sight.  She is obviously armored as a samurai of the Dragon clan, in fine, green-laquered partial armor, and is bearing her daisho at her waist.  However, she is even shorter than the maid at her side, and is carrying an elaborate heaven lotus phoenix tail in one hand.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 8, 2004)

"I am Amanu,"  the strange looking Vanara before you, introduces himself.  "It is good to see you again, friend, Shokai.  I see you still continue your jouney of elightenment.  Perhaps, these will be the steps you have yearned for."


----------



## Someone (Jul 8, 2004)

*Togashi Shokai, monk.*



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "I am Amanu,"  the strange looking Vanara before you, introduces himself.  "It is good to see you again, friend, Shokai.  I see you still continue your jouney of elightenment.  Perhaps, these will be the steps you have yearned for."




Shokai bows deeply to the speaker before introducing himself.

"My name´s Togashi Shokai, a most humble student of the teachings of Togashi. I´m happy in my heart to see you again, my friend Amanu. We´ll talk later about how we treaded on our ways."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 8, 2004)

*Kuni Akata, Shugenja*

An average looking man steps forward. He is of the Crab clan, of average height and weight, with long black hair tied back into a single braid. He bows deeply to all present and says "*I am Kuni Akata, student of the Order of the Impenetrable Crucible. It is an honor to meet you all*”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 9, 2004)

As he dismounts, the lean, non-descript man in simple garb says "I am Tamejiro Iegara.  The more florid introductions can come once we've learned why we're here."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 9, 2004)

Sakura steps down from her palanquin and gestures to her servants to stay there. She moves forward, following the speaker as he enters the monastery, taking quick graceful small steps.

Her white-painted face turns towards the other arrivals, jade-green eyes gazing at them from behind a painted half-mask. "Indeed, Tamejiro Iegara is correct. I am the Lady Asano."

Sakura is wearing a violet kimono with sleeves lined with golden silk. Irises and butterflies are embroidered on it, and it is tied with an _obi_ with the Scorpion Clan symbol on it. Her hair is swept upwards into an elaborate style secured with a jeweled hair pin and falls to her waist. She steps inside the monastery after the monks, a lady's fan open in her right hand and raised to cover that of her face the mask does not.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 12, 2004)

The abbots bow at your introductions and wait for you to walk between them before following behind you.  All the abbots carry small silver be;;s that they ring as you past, creating a pleasing sound for the kami that come to observe this meeting.

Inside it is obvious that the area has just been cleared.  scuff marks on the floor show where tables are often kept and the large open area at the end still sends wafts of smoke towards you.  the head abbot turns to you all and bows.  Waiting for the other abbots to enter.

He claps his hands, and a table is rought in, on it are thirteen, tarnished golden straws, each resting on a sheet of paper.  On some of these pages, pictures appear, your pictures.  Each of you is depicted as standing before a throne, backs to the one seated there, fending off the fiends of the shadowlands.  Each of you glows with health and as you examine the picture it is as if you are looking at yourself from above, the picture changing to show you in the room with the abbots.

"Honoured ones, as you can see the Guardian has let us know who are to be his champions, and how to find you.  But there is more to do, we must summon the essence of the Guardian so that he may explain to you the task before you."

He steps back, without waiting for answers, and claps his hands.  The surrounding monks start a chant, some providing a counter-point hum, all ringing their bells.  The head Abbot speaks, a language both gutteral and sibbilant- the strange syllables flying into the air, setting your vision free.  You float up with the words, ascending the steps into the celstial court, into an outside alcove in which te old man sits.  He smiles, showing pure white teeth, but even as he does so a sudden cut appears on his head, quickly dispelled, but you sense that the displelling is but an illusion and the cut remains.

"Greetings my heroes.  My task is simple.  Find the one who is to replace me and bring it to my mundane place.  I do not know if it is to be man or woman, human or other, merely that this one must be found soon.  My strength wanes and I cannot long maintain."

He bows his head and you find yourselves once more in the room with the chanting Abbots.  Silence slowly descends and the head Abbot looks at you.

"The time has come for questions.  Ask, we will answer as best we can."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 12, 2004)

"It would seem that there are only two questions.  How are we to find this person, and where is the 'mundane place' to which they must be brought?"


----------



## Someone (Jul 12, 2004)

*Togashi Shokai, monk*



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "It would seem that there are only two questions.  How are we to find this person, and where is the 'mundane place' to which they must be brought?"




A shake of surprise and proud runs through Shokai´s mind, but he does what he can to dismiss it. _what must be, must be_. 

He smiles: "Like the sun, this mission is clear to see, but difficult to grasp."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

"But it will be hard to alight from this tiger's back.  How indeed are we to find this heir?  This seems to be the pertinent question.  I will not stab into the dark, trying to find my enemies, or friends," Zokiro says, looking directly into the abott's eyes.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 13, 2004)

Sakura remains silent, as the others have asked all the questions she would like answered.

Instead of speaking, she studies these who would be her companions, and reflects upon the vision imparted to them.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 13, 2004)

Amanu remains silent as well, waiting for enlightenment.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 14, 2004)

*Kuni Akata, Shugenja*

Akata looks at the table where the golden straws set on the table and see if he can make out any of the others that are not here. If there are descriptions of him and the others here, are there also descriptions of these others? 

If there are, he will ask…
"*Master Abbot, I am wondering about the others shown here. Who are they? Will they assist us? Why were they not summoned?*"

If they are not listed he will remain quit for a while and think about what that will all mean.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 14, 2004)

The abbot looks at you all.

"I will tell you what we know.  We know that his heir is young, will be in a village on the border of the shadowlands.  We have a way of finding him or her as the case may be.  The finder is a cat.  The cat will travel with you, and when you are heading in the wrong direction it will let you know by its coat changing color.  When heading for purity, white- when heading for justice, silver- when heading for truth, yellow.  When heading in the wrong way, black.

Which way you go, to justice or to purity is something you must decide.  The Guardian's heir will be chosen by your combined decision.  As for the mundane place.  I regret that we cannot guide you there.  We know there is a juncture between the shadow, us and the celestial court and that the Guardian sits at this juncture, drawing power from the Celestial court to hold the Shadow back from us.  We know it is at the peak of a mountain- and the mountain is in the Shadow.  Alas we cannot help you beyond that."

He turns to Akata

"Holy one, we too would like to know why the others have not been summoned.  Some amongst us believe that the Shadow found a way to block the callings and that these individuals may yet be found.  Now, we know not where or whom they are, but if they do appear we will send them to join you.  For surely there should be thirteen champions of the Guardian?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 17, 2004)

"If there should be or not, we are the ones available, and we will do the work of two or more.  Such a Guardian deserves no less.  But you say our choices for the guardian are purity, justice, or truth?" Zokiro says, and then turns to the others.  "I would not be certain of which to choose.  Justice and truth are both high callings, and purity of spirit is something that all strive for."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 17, 2004)

"The question is, what does the Empire need most?  Purity, though admirable, is not in itself enough to hold back the tides that threaten us; justice, though it often shapes duty, must sometimes be sacrificed for the greater good.  I would then propose that truth be what we seek."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 17, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "The question is, what does the Empire need most?  Purity, though admirable, is not in itself enough to hold back the tides that threaten us; justice, though it often shapes duty, must sometimes be sacrificed for the greater good.  I would then propose that truth be what we seek."




"Well, there is the also the thought, that Shadow is the ultimate corruption.  So perhaps, it is purity we should seek."  Amanu replies.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 17, 2004)

Sakura muses, her fan closed and still in her hand. "It is indeed a dire charge to place upon we few... which would be the best for a Guardian of such import?" She looks about the group. "Purity, to combat the Shadow Taint... that would seem to be the best path before us."


----------



## Someone (Jul 17, 2004)

*Togashi Shokai, monk*

"It sound strange in my ears to hear purity, truth and justice being told as separate things" says the bald monk. "Is not just the man that speaks the truth? Does not the pure stay true with himself?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 17, 2004)

"Unless one cat can become three, we may be forced to separate the three principles.  I feel that a just rule would be the best for the Empire, for if one rules justly and wisely, nothing can come to grief," Zokiro says, stading tall.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 17, 2004)

"Ah, but justice and wisdom are not one and the same.  A man who rules justly will never do that which harms the innocent, even if it means that necessary acts cannot be performed; a just ruler will not sacrifice a village to save an army, though it is the best course of action.  Likewise, a pure ruler will not act in ways that may taint that purity, nor associate with those who do; by refusing to use any but the purest tools, he weakens himself.  A ruler who knows truth, however, will always know the proper course of action; a ruler who pursues truth will not be deceived by the words of false and selfish lords, nor by the whispers of the Shadow."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 17, 2004)

"But by dealing with those of Shadow, it is strengthend.  This is most perplexing, it seems there is no right ansewer.  If we cannot even come to agreement, amongst ourselves, how can we hope to decide for the empire?


----------



## Someone (Jul 18, 2004)

Shokai smiles. "No, you are in the path of wisdom. There´s no answer, because not even the truly enlightened can see the whole path. We´re ants, trying to reach far mountains, but we have to deal with every blade of grass put in front of us. Don´t let the mountains palalyze you with awe, the first step is to leave the anthill."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 18, 2004)

"So, we shall put the cat down and let it and fate decide?  Stranger things have happened, though I would feel confident that the spirits would lead us to the decision that is needed.  Come, time is fleeting," Zokiro says, looking over her erstwhile companions.


----------



## Someone (Jul 18, 2004)

"Not exactly. I mean" -Shokai makes a pause- "To do at each time the right thing."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 18, 2004)

*Amanu Vanara Shaman*

But that is just it, we don't know what is 'right'.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 18, 2004)

"Perhaps the samurai is correct," Sakura says, gesturing towards Zokiro. "The spirits will know what is 'right', should we give them allowance to show us."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 18, 2004)

Considering the options, Amanu says "Yes it appears the spirits are the ansewer.
Either that or history."  Turning to the Abbot "Is there any record of what was chosen in the past?  Failing that can any here question the ancestors?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 19, 2004)

Tha abbot pauses.  Those around you have been debating as you have- even amongst the wisest of the land their does not seem to be agreement, and it seems that the Head Abbot was the only one who knew the task to be placed before you.

"If you wish, in the morning we may consult the spirits.  But beware their answers, for the spirits themselves each have their own agenda and do not necessarily talk to the good of all.

Consulting the ancestors is also a trap in itself.  What was true for them is not necessarily true for you.  The choices in the last cysle differed- there the choice was between, law, freedom and piety.  Which was to rule.  the champions at the time chose, law- supporting the Imperial order and rejecting the rule of the spirits and the individual. 

Each cycle differs and the choice is yours alone.  Fate is not kind, for you six that stand before me must choose the governing principle that will guide the next cycle.  I will say no more, I do not wish to influence you, it is my holy charge to assist and provide the means for you to succeed and no more."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 19, 2004)

"Indeed, if the spirit's rule was denied in the last cycle, they will be eager to gain power in this; I do not then think we can trust them at all.  We alone are to decide this, else we would not have been chosen."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 19, 2004)

Amanu shakes his head, "then this empire of yours, may be doomed.  How do you suggest we resolve this.  We have not enough information, and our instincts are almost diametrically opposed."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 19, 2004)

"We must reach consensus before we act, but we must act quickly.  I will accept a search for either justice or truth, whichever is supported by the majority of you."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2004)

"Justice is what I choose, it is the only true course," Zokiro says, giving her heaven lotus phoenix tail a thump on the ground to emphasiz her words.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 19, 2004)

Sakura watches the other chosen ones, wishing to see what their reactions are. Her face gives no hint of her thoughts away.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 20, 2004)

"This is getting us nowhere.  My instincts still say purity to fight corruption.  Neither of you are even willing to consider it."  Amanu sighs  "We are at an impass."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 20, 2004)

"How can corruption exist in a just world?  How can it survive when the truth is known?  Corruption can be defeated by any of the three; external threats, however, overwhelm purity most easily."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 21, 2004)

*Kuni Akata, Shugenja*

Akata looks concerned for sometime and finally says "*I to would chose purity first, for I have stood on the wall against the Shadow. But it is a difficult question without more information and fate is fickly and unreliable. Having said this, I will concede to pursue truth or justice only because harmony without ranks might also be an important factor…*"


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 21, 2004)

"The lady samurai will only go after justice.  I we to let her decided for all of us?"  Amanu ask his friend.


----------



## Someone (Jul 21, 2004)

"I´m not worried." replies Shokai. "Our choosing may be very different of what we expect."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 21, 2004)

Sakura speaks up, having witnessed her companion's arguments.
"Justice is meaningless without truth, or purity to support such truth. I would prefer purity, but will also seek out truth if it gains a majority. But I do not consider Justice to be the correct way. Purity is needed to resist the Shadow's corruption, or Truth to fight the Shadow's lies. Justice can be corrupted, and easily, without its supporting traits."

She pauses, eyes sparkling behind her mask. "What we need is a choice that contains all three traits. Must there only be _one_ Guardian? Can not three work together in harmony to accomplish the goal?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 24, 2004)

"Very well then.  If we are ever to move from the temple, there shall have to be a compromise.  'A good plan now is better than a perfect one later.'  I shall agree to seek truth, as most seem to have faith in that.  In the end, I believe it shall all work out.  Now, are we agreed?" Zokiro says, rankled at having to give way before the others, but seeing that surely they would never get out of the temple before a year was up if she didn't.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 25, 2004)

*Kuni Akata, Shugenja*

Akata bows and nods his head, "*I am in agreement*"


----------



## Someone (Jul 25, 2004)

"My thoughts, exactly" nods Shokai.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 25, 2004)

"I will accept that decision."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 26, 2004)

*Amanu Vanar Shaman*

"It appears the majority are agreed on this course.  For the sake of harmony, I will agree.  Let us hope it is a sensible course."


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 26, 2004)

The head abbot bows his head

"For better or worse your course is now set.  Please rest and refresh yourselves.  The manks here will show you to your rooms and will do what they can to make you comfortable and help you with preparations for your journey.  Whenever you wish, feel free to speak to me, just come to this room and hit the gong, and I will come."

The rest of the abbots slowly filter out.  You can hear the sounds of movement outside as if horses and palanquins are being summonsed.  It would appear that for most of them, their role is now over.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 26, 2004)

Sakura follows a monk to her room. Before he leaves, she turns to him. "Have my maid brought here, please."

Once the maid arrives, Sakura spends the next block of time in relaxation and some slight meditation.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 26, 2004)

Amanu follows the monk to his cell, and spends the time in contemplation and meditation.


----------



## Someone (Jul 26, 2004)

Shokai bows deeply to the abbot before he leaves, then follows his appointed monk. "The things I need are difficult to get: peace, and some nutrition."

Shokai continues, apparently to himself: "Peace without inactivity, food without indulgence, purity without mortification. Is the path twisted, or we choose to make it so?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 27, 2004)

*Zokiro commands her maid to follow her, and then go and see that the rest of her things get placed in her room correctly.  As that is done by her porter, her maid helps Zokiro out of her armor, get cleansed, and then get into a fine kimono with her hair appropriately done.  Taking her washizaki to help remind the others that she was no frail court flower, she went to explore the temple grounds, as she was able, hoping to find enlightenment... or perhaps simply some company to talk to.*


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 27, 2004)

*Sakura*​
Your room is large, it looks as if some panels have been moved between monk cells to create your larger room.  It has all the amenities, including a dressing table, bed, desk and mirror.  Your maid comes to your room and unpacks your bags, arranging everything as required.

She then goes and sits quietly in the corner, leaving you free to meditate and relaxed, yet alert ot see to your needs.

*Amanu*​You are shown to a room, overshadowed by the shade of trees and looking over an area of forest.

The monk bows as he leaves.

"Please ring the bell if you need anything, Holy one"

*Shokai*​
You are shown to a monk cell.  The one guiding you turns and bows.

"Brother, as you say- the path is the path, who twists it if not ourselves?  We would be honoured if you would come and join us in discussion and training.  If you wish, just ring the bell and I will come and get you and guide you to where the brothers gather."

*Zokiro*​
You are directed into a large room.  The house banner has been placed against the door, and the inside furnished with bed, dressing table and desk.

The monk guiding you bows

"If you need anything honoured guest, please just ring the bell and I will come to attend to you"
*****​
After you change, you leave your room.  The monsatery seems huge, aside from your rooms there seems no shortage of dormitories for acolytes, cells for the onks and training areas.  The size of this monastery is at least the equal of the estate of the head of a clan.

Outside you find practice areas and zen gardens arranged for contemplation, each focussed on an element, small fires burn in braziers, each giving different colors of smoke, the smoke itself forming intertwined patters, wind chimes create musica harmony, fountains and streams create a pattern of water and little hills, valleys and patterned stones form the earth.  The one disturbing garden is the void, patterns flow to dissapear, leading the eye, yet there seems something missing, but when viewed as a whole, it makes sense.


----------



## Someone (Jul 27, 2004)

*Togashi Shokai, Monk*



			
				Ghostknight said:
			
		

> *Shokai*​
> You are shown to a monk cell.  The one guiding you turns and bows.
> 
> "Brother, as you say- the path is the path, who twists it if not ourselves?  We would be honoured if you would come and join us in discussion and training.  If you wish, just ring the bell and I will come and get you and guide you to where the brothers gather."




"Would it be a time like the present?" says Shokai. "I´ll be glad to learn from this monastery."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 28, 2004)

*Kuni Akata, Shugenja*

Akata follows the monk to his room. Later, after he has changed and refreshed himself he goes to the gardens. Paying quick moments of respect in each (even Void and Air) he at last settles in within the rocks and earth where he feels the most at pease...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

*Zokiro can be found on the paths of the gardens, now arrayed as a lady of nobility, her face painted, fan modestly raised, and her garb rich and sumptuous.  She trails through all the gardens, a thoughtful expression on her face, seeking the others of this company.  Finding Akata, she slowly enters his corner of the garden.*

"My pardons, but I do not believe we have been formally introduced," she opens, giving a polite bow.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 28, 2004)

After relaxing for a time, Sakura begins to grow restless. She decides to walk the gardens, her painted face not showing the turmoil of thoughts beneath the surface. She stops at each element to pay brief respects, trailed five steps behind by her maid.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 28, 2004)

Iegara heads to the practice areas, running through katas.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 28, 2004)

After settling in his room, Amanu settles into the lotus position to admire the view and contemplate what has happened.  Finding no ansewers, he rises to explore the monastary, eventually making his way to the gardens.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 28, 2004)

*Kuni Akata, Shugenja*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Zokiro can be found on the paths of the gardens, now arrayed as a lady of nobility, her face painted, fan modestly raised, and her garb rich and sumptuous.  She trails through all the gardens, a thoughtful expression on her face, seeking the others of this company.  Finding Akata, she slowly enters his corner of the garden.*
> 
> "My pardons, but I do not believe we have been formally introduced," she opens, giving a polite bow.





*Akata stands and bows* 

"*My pardon, I am Kuni Akata, Shugenja of the Order of the Impenetrable Crucible.*" 

*After introductions are made he will ask her to join him*

"*I have been thinking about... our mission. Tell me what do you think of the monks here and what they ask of us? Does it concern you? I mean no offense and you do not need to answer if you do not wish to.*"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> *Akata stands and bows*
> 
> "*My pardon, I am Kuni Akata, Shugenja of the Order of the Impenetrable Crucible.*"
> 
> ...



  "I am Mirumoto Zokiro, Samurai of the Dragon Clan," she replies, giving Akata a small bow.  "As to what I think of the monks..." she says as she sit gracefully, "I think they are very worried.  I believe this mission is both real and pressing, and it concerns me greatly.  I hope we have made the right choice."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 31, 2004)

*Kuni Akata, Shugenja*

Akata nods thoughtfully. He then says "*Agreed. I am concerned, but must trust too fate that we will take the correct path. So if you do not mind more questions, would tell me of your Clan? I have spent most of my life in training or on the Wall facing the Shadows... I have had little... interaction with the others and I have always wondering what it must be like to live elsewhere...*"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 31, 2004)

*Zokiro is always happy to talk of the glory of the magnificent Dragon clan, and gives Akata a smile.*

"The Dragon clan holds the schools of the finest shugenja in the Empire, though there are several, such as yours, that must have been descended from independent former clansmen.  Many of my clan have at least some training at our schools, but not all of us are blessed with magical aptitude.  It was clear I did not have such skills, and rather than be religated to being a simple wife, I chose to become a defender of my clan.  Our samurais are taught how to protect the shugenja, so that their magical might may be brought to full bearing on our enemies," Zokiro says proudly.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 9, 2004)

Sakura rounds a curve of the path, lost in thought, when she suddenly comes upon the shugenja of the Crab Clan and the Dragon Clan samurai.

She stops, startled, and bows apologetically to them. "Forgive me, lord Kuni, lady Zokiro. I was not paying attention, or I would not have stumbled upon your conversation so rudely. I will depart, so as not to hinder you further."


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 9, 2004)

*Kuni Akata, Shugenja*

*Akata nods to Zokiro and says 

"*Of course, thank you. I would love to travel to the lands of the mountains somedays to see these schools. Someday...*"  

*looking thoughtful as if his mind where far away he does not hear Sakura until she speaks. Looking up he stands and bows in greeting...

*My lady, you do not hinder us in the least. Please join us. We were simply speaking of days past and of our clans.*"

*Akata sits back down


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 10, 2004)

OOC:  My apologies for letting this one slide- I will update tomorrow!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 10, 2004)

"Thank you, shugenja." Sakura will relax in the grove and listen to Akata and Zokiro finish speaking, making small talk.


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 18, 2004)

ooc:  AAARGGHH.  OK, settling in time after promotion is now done.  i will update faster!

You mingle around the monastery meeting many of the monks and observing their lives.  Most stop to talk to you if addressed, but they politely ignore you until you address them.

At sunset you are all summonsed once again into the large hall with your pictures.  Once all there the head Abbot turns to you all.

"I have long sat in meditation, seeking guidance from the Guardian who protects us all.  But something is wrong, my thoughts cannot penetrate the fog surrounding him.  Hostile forces gather and soon wil overwhelm him.  I beg you all to leave as soon as possible, even though I had hoped to keep you here for a few days until we could have had some material assitance for you."

He bows his head.

"We do not have much to give here, we grow our own food, mine a few metals for our basic needs and live simply.  Sadly I must send you on this quest with nothing more than whispered prayers and hope."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 18, 2004)

"Then we shall leave immediately.  Where is our guide?"


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 18, 2004)

*Kuni Akata, Shugenja*

Akata will wait for the master abbot to finish (and see to their guild) and then will head to his room to recover his equipment. When he returns he stands ready waiting for the others to gather...


----------



## Someone (Aug 18, 2004)

*Togashi Shokai, bald Monk*

The monk bows deeply again. "In the scales that matter, a mountain of gold weights the same as a feather against a pure heart. Your prayers already helped, since we found our destiny here."

The monk takes his wooden staff. "I´m ready to go", says.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 23, 2004)

"We of the Dragon clan are always prepared to answer the call of destiny," Zokiro says with a bow.  When the are dismissed, she will have her maid assist her in armoring her, while her servant brings the horses around.  When that is done, she will be ready to leave.


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 24, 2004)

Dinner is served and eaten in silence, surreptitious glances passed your way from the monks eating at the tables below.

In your rooms that night sleep is not easy.  Your dreams are disturbed by images of violence, images of rape and torture as oni escape the Shadowlands and enter the Empire, but these images are replaced by the peaceful visage of the old man but his visage is scarred and as he fades you see a new cut open on his forehead and a thin rivulet of blood run down.  As you wake up you hear words brought to you on the wind

"Hurry"
****​
As you gather in the morning, the Head abbot brings you the arrow which will act as your guide.  He bows

"If you wish, you may leave any possessions or servants here to await your return.  During the night I prayed to the Kami, begging them to follow your steps and guide you in wisdom.  The Master is still quiet to me, yet it seems he reahed out last night, yet I do not know to whom."

He bows his head.

"Go and save us all."


----------



## Someone (Aug 24, 2004)

"The last link in the chain is not the chain." says Shokai. "Though someone could see it as the only that hold the weight. We thank you again for your help before we depart. We must make haste." Shokay stands and looks at the others, ready to follow them.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 24, 2004)

*Amanu Vanar Shaman*

"If it is the vision I recieved last night, you are blessed not to have recieved it.  

Amanu readies his supplies and is ready to leave.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 24, 2004)

*Zokiro mounts up, bringing her two servants along.  Their own mounts traveled swiftly enough, and she was not inclined to set up her own tent at night.  Her heaven lotus phoenix tail was at the ready, and she prepared herself for the inevitiable confrontation.*


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 25, 2004)

*Kuni Akata, Shugenja*

*Akata shoulders his pack and wait to depart... his thoughts of the road ahead


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 25, 2004)

*Iegara finishes making ready, taking the position of rearguard to the others.*


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 27, 2004)

The arrow is released and floats above you.  It gently pulsates and points the way forward, straight into a rock wall- evidently the arrow may point in the direction you need to go, but is not too intelligent about it!

Your caravan moves off.  The road winding out, heading down through a gorge between two massive cliffs.  The walls on either side are massive, wind scarred and water eroded.  No plants grow and no animals can be seen- evidently the monastery is on a msaaive plateau and this is the other reality not seen from you room's windows.

At the bottom of the gorge the path is still there, but unclear and covered with bits of wind blown debris and the occasional fallen rock.  The arrow still points into the wall of the gorge, the path running counter to the direction shown.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 29, 2004)

[OOC: Sorry it took me so long to get back, I got swamped after GenCon because I started a new job this past Monday. ]

Sakura, quiet for much of the time she had been in the company of the others, and thinking upon the vision received, leans out of the window of her conveyance to see why they had stopped. Looking at the arrow and path, she shrugs. "We will have to find a way around - to the top of that side of the gorge."


----------



## Someone (Aug 29, 2004)

"Maybe we should just continue following the path?" says Shokai. "I see no other way, unless we turn into birds."


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 29, 2004)

*Amanu Vanar Shaman*

"Agreed.  But let us proceed, time is of the essence."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 29, 2004)

*Zokiro urges her horse forward, eager to get around this cliff as soon as possible.*


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 30, 2004)

The debris at your feet shifts as you move about, raising small couds of dust.  For most of the day nothing changes, but towards sunset the gorge starts to widen out, but at the same time the horizon ahead seems too short.  

The reason for this is soon evident, the path comes to an end, the way ahead a seemingly endless view of blue, punctauted by a white cloud.  Clinging to the side of the cliff a group of monks can be seen tending to small gardens, seemingly cut into the cliff's sides and descending downwards.  Amongst the monks can be seen small figures, darting between them at fast speeds, seemingly unconcerned with the distance to the ground below.


----------



## Someone (Aug 30, 2004)

Remembering his mountainous home, Shokai isn´t too surprised with the new "path". He smiles to the others and advances towards the nearest gardener monk and bows.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 30, 2004)

Iegara moves up a few feet behind Shokai, though his eyes watch not the monks, but the small, darting figures, trying to see what they are.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 30, 2004)

*Zokiro holds her heaven lotus phoenix tail loosely and gives a bow to the monks from horseback.*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 31, 2004)

Sakura remains in her palaquin, although if they should look in her direction she will bow her head respectively.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 31, 2004)

*Kuni Akata, Shugenja*

*Akata joins Shokai at the front of the group and also bows to the monks*

"*Greetings most honorable brothers. I am Kuni Akata, simple shugenja of the Crab clan, the Order of the Impenetrable Crucible.*"


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 31, 2004)

One of the monks ahead stops his work at your approach and comes forward.  He bows, his head coming visible as he lifts it.  Not quite what you expected, his head has close resemblance to that of a horse, his hair a horses mane.  At his side is a small creature, it looks like a ball of fur which keeps darting around, climbing along his body and then back to the ground.

"Greetings honoured guests.  Welcome to our home.  Not often we receive human nobles here on the edge of the world.  Come, follow me, and you and your servants will be made welcome."

With something close to love in his eyes he steps forward and strokes each of the horses.

"Marvelous beasts these.  We seldom see them in this area, it is sad but then this area is not very hospitable for them."


----------



## Someone (Aug 31, 2004)

"We deeply regret we can´t pay your home the visit it deserves" says Shokai, who tries to accept things as they come and not to seems surprised. "But courtesy must bow before a most urgent task of the maximum importance that claims us: we can only stay here the time needed to cross your home as a way to descend this cliff and continue our way."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2004)

"We have been charged with a quest that affects the health and honor of the Empire, and our guide indicates that it lies beyond your home, serene ones.  Is there a way we might pass through, for the good of the Empire?" Zokiro inquires politely.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 5, 2004)

*Amanu Vanar Shaman*

*bows his head in respect, as he listens to the conversation.*

OOC: Sorry, for some reason I didn't get the August 31, update.


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 5, 2004)

ooc:My apologies for letting this slide- service will be resumed next week (once all the Jewish holidays etc are completed.)

The creature looks at you contemplatively.

"The way forward is open, but not for all.  You wish to go forward, you will need to enter and see the Master.  he will decide whether to allow you onwards."

He bares his teeth, and you see they are sharp fangs, rather than the rounded teeth you would expect from his face.

"Indeed, the Master would be delighted to meet with you."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2004)

*Zokiro freezes at the sight of those teeth, and her grip on her heaven lotus phoenix tail tightens inperceptibly.*

"Why so, serene one?  All of us have been charged with this sacred quest, and all of us must go onward.  Surely your master will know the will of Heaven," the petite samurai says, going cold inside.  _They are not what they appear.  I fear they may be something sent to lead us astray..._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2004)

"I must know, serene one.  All of us were selected, and all of us must go.  The honor of the Empire depends on it!" Zokiro declares, hoping to jar the comtemplative monk into some kind of answer.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 20, 2004)

"Yes, since when would a simple farmer and monk, oppose the will of Samurai?  You know in your society, your life is forfiet, if she wishes to take it?  Vanar says ready for a fight, this is most unusual.


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 25, 2004)

The monk looks at you, blinking its large eyes.

"The way is closed.  Samurai, monk or warrior it matters not.  The way is closed unless you speak with the Master.  We do not belong to your Empire, we do not recognise the rules you apply to one another.  If you would go through our home you must go to see the Master."

He looks at you, grinning amd showing his teeth.

"You can always try and go down by yourselves, we will not hinder you."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2004)

"Insolent wretch!  You impune my honor by barring the safe path and sending us down the treacherous slope!  I have been sent on a mission from my lord, and on pain of death, no man or beast may sway me from my path.  I tell you a final time, show us the path through your stronghold, or I will kill you where you stand!" Zokiro declares, her green eyes flashing in anger, righteous fury evident in every line of her.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 25, 2004)

Iegara steps in and whispers harshly "Hold, Zokiro!  They _will_ take us to their master.  If we slaughter them, it is on our heads that dishonor falls; hold your blade and your tongue, I beg you."  Turning to the monk, he snaps "If we must go to see your Master, we will.  Take us there."


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 25, 2004)

looking at you all, with a glare of hatred in the direction of Zokiro, he looses a howl, more suited to a wolf than a horse!

He looks at you all, as if counting, and then turns his back.

"Follow me, i will take you to the master.  He will be glad to meet with you.  Strangers are a rare treat in our home."

He starts walking, expecting you to follow him.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 25, 2004)

Iegara takes the lead, and restrains himself from appearing suspicious, hoping that his example will convince the others not to do anything too precipitous.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2004)

*Zokiro sees the flash of anger in the man's eyes, and narrows her own.  When Iegara warns her of dishonor, unthinking rage flashes across Zokiro's face, both at the man's presumption as well as his casual use of her given name.*

"Be careful of your tongue, Tamejiro.  If this quest were not so important to my lord, I would ask a duel of you," the small samurai says, and then spurs her massive warhorse ahead.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 25, 2004)

"If this quest were not so important, I would not take such liberties.  As it is, I have no choice but to do all that is necessary to complete it; if my actions offend your honor, we can resolve it after our quest is finished."


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 26, 2004)

*Kuni Akata, Shugenja*

*Akata remains silent and follows the others to see this 'master' keeping his eyes open.. watching for and expecting trouble*


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 26, 2004)

The horse headed creature leads you towards the building built into the cliff, his strange pet running between his legs continuously.  As you approach you see smal children as well as women in the grounds, playing and tending to small flocks of mountain goats and cattle.

As you walk in they stop and watch, curiosity evident in their eyes, but quickly returning to their work.  You notice that some of them appear pale, their eues haunted.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 29, 2004)

Sakura signals to her palaquin-bearers to follow them. Keeping a watchful eye out the window, she delicately spreads her warfan out and considers the situation.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

*Zokiro continues to ride, her eyes seemingly straight ahead, but taking in the state of the workers with her pheripheral vision.*

_Have they been forced into this?  They do not look to be treated well, another strike against their leader..._


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 9, 2004)

*Amanu Vanar Shaman*

Amanu follows, also not liking what he sees.  Ready for treachery at any moment.  "Things do not look well here at all lady samurai."


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 10, 2004)

You are led into the monastery like building.  Their are outbuildings, delapidated and filled with hungry looking examples of the horse-like creatures.  Small children look up at you with large watery eyes, the parents hiding in the recesses, fearful to look out as your procession goes past.

Once you arrive at the entrance of the main building red liveried servants step out to see to your horses.  Their clothing is silk, with beads on the trim and little diamond studs in their ears.  They take the horses professionally, their voices seemingly with the neighs that horses use.

Your guide goes ahead, entering into the main building.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 10, 2004)

"I agree.  If they do not treat their own well, how can we trust them to treat us any better?"


----------

